# Pluto No Longer Smallest Planet?



## PreciousDove (Sep 13, 2022)

I couldn't believe it. Could you believe this one?
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...pc=U531&cvid=7262baa2b6174896975a444a47537393


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2022)

Yes. They demoted Pluto to a "dwarf".


----------



## JustDave (Sep 13, 2022)

Last I heard, Pluto wasn't even a planet.  Somehow this saddened me.  I loved that lonely planet, so far out there that the sun just looked like another star in the galaxy to the Plutonians.  I want it to be a planet.  I don't mind if there are still smaller planets.  They all have to start somewhere until they grow up to be big planets.  But I want Pluto to be a planet, rather than just a glob of ice covered with space dust.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 13, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> I couldn't believe it. Could you believe this one?
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...pc=U531&cvid=7262baa2b6174896975a444a47537393


Pluto was downgraded to a "dwarf" planet in 2006.....Old News.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 28, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Pluto was downgraded to a "dwarf" planet in 2006.....Old News.


----------

